# Getting your riders to check out this forum?



## rotocub (Apr 30, 2016)

We all know every driver out there has answered tons of rider questions about Uber. I've heard that in addition to answering some those questions (in an honest and as nice a way as possible of course....lol), there are now drivers telling riders to come here to uberpeople.net for the real story on what drivers feel like regarding all aspects of the Uber world.

Seems like a good idea to me......Anything to get the word out that drivers are the big losers in this game while riders (for the most part) get a great service for peanuts and Uber rakes in billions.

If nothing else, maybe they'll get the idea about tipping a few bucks.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Don't do it, cause they will get bombarded like this op (rider):

https://uberpeople.net/threads/question-from-a-rider.119313/


----------

